# Scaring away Non-migratory Canada geese



## geyoza (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a pond that has been settled by a pair of Canada Geese. They, I believe, are of the non-migratory Piedmont North Carolina geese, as they hatched a brood here last year, although they do disappear in what real winter we have around here.

I had thought of getting a pellet gun, something of the mid-velocity range (500-600 fps) to give them a thump in the rear from 50 yards to disuade them from my pond before they lay another batch of eggs.

I was reading a post on this website that came up when I "googled" the question "Will a pellet gun kill a Canada Goose?" The poster was describing killing a Mallard Duck with his pellet gun and much of the response was about how the use of pellet guns to hunt fowl is illegal and inappropriate as a weapon to kill.

Is it legal, and possible to use a pellet gun, or a BB gun for that matter, to scare the birds off without likely hurting them?

Does anyone know of any data concerning velocity of a pellet leaving a barrel versus distance that would not injure the bird, but would send it packing?

I am sorry that this is not really a hunting quetion, but figure that there might be some knowledge of these issues in this group. Thanks for any help you may offer.


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

avoid the contraversy and try throwing rocks, or just jump them off repededly, they shoud eventualy get the picture. useing any kind of wepon could possibly get you into some trouble.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah. Don't be shooting at them. Just keep on harassing them. Move towards them while making some noise each time they come back. It might take a week or so, but I'd be willing to be they'll go away.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't use any weapon and don't hit them w/ rocks. Maybe a predator decoy or something would be your best alternative. Also, "Boomers", a propane device used to scare blackbirds out of sunflower fields, would also be a good path to take. I doubt you wanna put much money into it but maybe that's what it's going to take.
(It's hard to tell you what to do considering we don't know the area you live in, how big the pond is, etc.)

*Just make sure you don't cause any harm to the little guys*

(What is the main reason you want them gone anyway?)


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

why would you want to scare them, why not just let them nest there this way they can have babies.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree, Why dont you want them around? Its not like they hurt anything, and its a fine sight to witness


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

They are right, it is something you can watch for hours. I'd sit on the porch and try talking with them everyday too.


----------



## geyoza (Apr 3, 2007)

The trouble is that despite having the option of two hundred acres of the neighbor's farm to wander, they want to graze our little yard and leave their droppings on our patio and pool deck. The pond is about one acre, in the boarder between suburban and rural central North Carolina.

I have tried running at them, throwing sticks and stones, I have tried Rejex-it, a theoretically harmless flavoring for the grass that is supposed to make it unpalatable, I have tried a "gauranteed to work" little flashing light, called "Away with Geese." None of these techniques have helped. I remember some years ago someone was had developed an engine that ran off Chicken manure... maybe I could revive it, I have more than enough goose manure.

My understanding of the habits of the bird is that they prefer the short grass of a lawn to the fescue hayfields as they can see any predators. I would be very happy watching them at the pond, content with goose poop all over the pond dam, but that is not where they want to eat for some reason.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I've heard of people using fishing line and making a fence between the lake and there yard. Once the bird hits the line, it won't cross it and then they stay out of your yard, but in the pond.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/publicatio ... geese1.pdf

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/assistance ... owners.pdf


----------



## geyoza (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you for the tip Dakota Dog. It seems simple enough to try, and definitely affordable!


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

Some people I know had very good luck putting up yellow caution tape at the edge of the water. They claim the geese won't cross it especially when they have little ones with.


----------



## collarcatcher (Jan 26, 2006)

I have to agree with other folks. Don't shoot them with anything, you want to scare them, not maim them! Try those non-lethal
methods, caution tape, maybe w/streamers attached, noise, etc
Resident canadas do prefer that short-manicured turf to feed, 
loaf, and cr*p on. Have you considered allowing a tall grass (meadow)
buffer to grow around edge of pond? This might help...the right dog is
also a good (non-lethal) deterrent. Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

If you keep having the problem call the DNR and they should come out. They will band them and release them somewhere else. Just remember the DNR can help you before you make a bad choice


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Horker23 said:


> They will band them and release them somewhere else.


Hopefully in North Dakota :lol:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

The only problem with them moving them elsewhere is they will return to the original spot.

This happens every year at my dad's once they have established a pattern its hard to change. especially if its a safe area for there young.


----------



## geyoza (Apr 3, 2007)

"Don't shoot them with anything, you want to scare them, not maim them!"

I definitely do not want to maim them, or kill them, just get them to go away. That is why I asked if anyone knew of data regarding pellet or BB muzzel velocity and distance, really in relation to the strength of goose flesh. The idea would be to hit them with a shot that would not penetrate any part of them. No one has offered any suggestions that this is even possible, so my enthusiasm for being able to scare them from afar is waning. Somebody msut study that sort of thing, since it is necessary to know the corolary information. That is, how far or close need I be with a particular gun to penetrate and kill a prey.

I will give the fishing line a try. Of course if I forget about it, trip and fall into the pond while trying to walk onto the dock, I'll wish I opted for the more unsightly yellow Police barrier.[/quote]


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

DON'T shoot the geese PERIOD!! This is what we're telling you. Penetrate or not, don't shoot the geese.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

We say don't shoot them because its not legal, we don't want you to get in trouble, and we don't want people breaking game laws.

Have you thought about buying a brick of black cats and tossing them in their general direction every time they come back? Give them the illusion that they have a firing squad on their tail.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I can send you some nude pictures of myself. That is bound to scare anything!


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

would a paintball gun hurt a goose??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

flotty said:


> would a paintball gun hurt a goose??


They dont hurt beavers


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

I know they work pretty good on the cats in the neigborhood. Plus it gives the owners a free pass! :wink: The next time the cat might not be so lucky :beer:


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

At our lake cabin my folks put a yellow rope along the shore and that works like a charm they don't like crossing that rope.

HCW


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: Now we're talking about paintballing the neighbor's cats and flashing naked pics of PC. Maybe staying legal isn't our intention after all.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Use something that makes a really loud, sharp noise. A couple times they will get nervous around people and move to another pond


----------



## Goosegridlock (Feb 28, 2007)

mike. said:


> why would you want to scare them, why not just let them nest there this way they can have babies.


 You must not have lived near a pond with geese in the spring. 2 geese are tolerable. When they have 8 young ones crapping everywhere it is not. The rope around the waters edge works, so does sending your dog after them everytime you see them. :lol:


----------



## geyoza (Apr 3, 2007)

I did some searching on the subject of terminal velocity and muzzle velocity of airguns and powder guns. It seems as the mid-velocity air rifles are similar in muzzle velocity to many lower caliber powder pistols, and terminal velocity is still high for most pellets at 50-100 yards. Hence, as noted above, an air gun would probably maim or kill the geese.

So now I'm imagining the look of my quiet little pond with a dog chewing on the bright yellow rope splattered with paint, with a seranade of cannon fire, me with my '**** skin cap creeping through the brush trying not to trip on the fishing line searching out the best place to hide so I can wait for those two weeks in September when I can actually shoot the critters, while the two geese are up the hill at my pool deck, eating, cr*pping, and wondering what all the fuss is about!

Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------

